# What's your workout?



## Blaze (Apr 21, 2012)

So, just wondering what everybody does to work out. I'm looking for different ways to improve my riding/balance (I think I could really use it :lol. What do you do in the saddle and out of the saddle?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I alternate between cardio & strength workouts about 6 days a week, 45 minutes to an hour. Cardio includes old school calistetics, plyometrics, core, and using your own body weight, heart rate is up the whole time and it's a sweat fest. Strenghth is hand weights & free weights, but mixed up with kickboxing and mixed martial arts to get the heart rate up, not so much of a sweat as it is a burn, lactic acid is flowing freely.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I would recommend yoga for balance, and I personally have taken up krav maga. It's for self defense, but I have noticed some improvement in my riding, believe it or not. I also run when I can, and I do light work-outs 6 days a week- I alternate between two, the first consists of push-ups, planks, side-planks/ plank twists, backwards sit-ups, wall-sits, pilates, seated russian twists, and isolations. The second focuses on arms/ shoulders/ upper body and legs, with 5-10 lb weights/ kettle bells, and some lunges and stretches for my legs- overall, I focus on flexibility with my legs and leave riding/ running / krav maga for strength. I usually exercise for about forty minutes to an hour, although I would like to do more, as I want to be fit and know a form of self- defense for next year, when I turn 18, because I plan on traveling.


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

4 days a week: 10 mile bike ride, 5 mile walk/jog split, 100 push ups, hour's worth of crunches, sit ups and other core exercises.
3 days a week: 3 hours of weight training split into 45 minute intervals.

I don't ride as I'm not able to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

You mean you dont get enough exercise just riding??

I hit the gym and do weight lifting, concentrating on my core and legs three to five days a week.


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

I do 45 mins workout 4 times a week. Cycle 6 miles a day and walk as much as possible. In winter I also snow board.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BooBear (Mar 23, 2012)

I run a mile and a half to three miles, 5 days a week. =P


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I use an exercise ball. I stretch out on the exercise ball, supporting my lower back, then I stand up and roll to ball to my right foot, till my back is flat and then roll it to my left foot, then out infront. I do pushups on the exercise ball (yeah it's killer lol!) and put the exercise ball under my ankles and do pushups that way, I do situps with the exercise ball, planking, hip squeezes and lifts, thigh presses, some cardio kicks (front, side, back) some tricep presses..

By the end of it I feel much more alert and awake. Those pushups on the exercise ball are killer though... the ball hasn't rolled away yet but it's only a matter of time!

I used to hike too, and cycle sometimes. Plus riding and filling water buckets.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

1. Riding
2. Feeding
3. Shoveling
4. Grooming
5. Carrying feed sacks
6. Leading horses from one place to another
7. Chasing horses that don't want to be caught
8. Saddling and tacking up
9. Unsaddling and putting horses out
10. I'm tired now


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

Yoga every morning and every night for 15 minutes 5 times per week!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Bellydance once a week
Curves circuit 5 times a week
Zumba once a week and on rainy days since I don't ride
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

I've tried many things. I used to run 5-7 miles a day but that took way too much of a physical toll on my body. I have used Chalean, Insanity, and P90x workout programs...mostly Chalean, which I loved. The problem there was accountability--nobody to make me stick to it. I walk my dog and take zumba 2/3 times a week when I can get out of work on time!!! Zumba is great because a friend of mine goes too and keeps me on track.


----------

